# Vita-Chem?



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone use this product or have an opinion on Vita-Chem? 

Aquarium Fish Vitamins & Supplements: Vita-Chem Marine & Freshwater


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I use it and love it. My fish have become visibly healthier and more vibrant since I started using it. I soak their pellets in a few drops until the pellets have fully absorbed it and become soft. The fish go nuts for it. It's a great product and I highly recommend it.

On that note, the only thing I use it for is soaking food. The directions say to dose food and water, but I strongly recommend against dosing the water. That always struck me as a recipe for fin rot.


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

DZIM said:


> I use it and love it. My fish have become visibly healthier and more vibrant since I started using it. I soak their pellets in a few drops until the pellets have fully absorbed it and become soft. The fish go nuts for it. It's a great product and I highly recommend it.
> 
> On that note, the only thing I use it for is soaking food. The directions say to dose food and water, but I strongly recommend against dosing the water. That always struck me as a recipe for fin rot.


Good to hear. If I were to get it I was only thinking about soaking the food with it as well. Mr. Kappa it's time for another treat for you...lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually used to use it all the time before I ran out and just never got around to getting another. But I dosed the water instead of the food. Never had problems with fin rot. They still absorb it through their skin and gills but over a longer period of time. Feeding directly of course will insure the vitamins/minerals are started to be absorbed quicker, they still have to process it. I personally just never had time to soak the pellets long enough they'd become mushy or soft.


But yeah, it's a decent product. I didn't seen a significant change though but I'm sure it helped. For me, if your husbandry is good and your water isn't lacking minerals and such, they get their vitamins from the food anyway so it may not be necessary to add it. However, for sick fish or fish who like to refuse food, it's definitely a good stimulant and booster for them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't feed pellets so I've always dosed the water column and never had a problem with fin rot. Of course, fin rot is 99% caused by poor habitat maintenance and filthy water. For that reason Vita-Chem shouldn't have any adverse effect on a well-maintained habitat.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't feed pellets so I've always dosed the water column and never had a problem with fin rot. Of course, fin rot is 99% caused by poor habitat maintenance and filthy water. For that reason Vita-Chem shouldn't have any adverse effect on a well-maintained habitat.


I'm really cautious about anything that could potentially foul up the water and cause diseases, so it's good to know people haven't had a problem.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

DZIM said:


> I'm really cautious about anything that could potentially foul up the water and cause diseases, so it's good to know people haven't had a problem.


I don't blame you; I am, too. If I had a sick fish I'd feed pellets soaked in Vita-Chem instead of adding to the water column.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

By the way OP, if you're getting the Vitachem you should consider getting some Fluval Bug Bites along with the order. Bettas love that too, and it's good to have variety in their diet. Bug Bites a granule food made from salmon and insect larva.

Fluval Bug Bites Fish Food Granules for Small Tropical Fish | DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

DZIM said:


> By the way OP, if you're getting the Vitachem you should consider getting some Fluval Bug Bites along with the order. Bettas love that too, and it's good to have variety in their diet. Bug Bites a granule food made from salmon and insect larva.
> 
> Fluval Bug Bites Fish Food Granules for Small Tropical Fish | DrsFosterSmith.com


Yeah it is good to have variety in their diet. I may get this even though I do feed my betta brine shrimp, blood worms and daphnia as well.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DZIM said:


> By the way OP, if you're getting the Vitachem you should consider getting some Fluval Bug Bites along with the order. Bettas love that too, and it's good to have variety in their diet. Bug Bites a granule food made from salmon and insect larva.
> 
> Fluval Bug Bites Fish Food Granules for Small Tropical Fish | DrsFosterSmith.com


Hmm, I just took a look at their ingredients....why the heck is there Copper Sulfate in them??
From my short research, there seems to be no benefit or very little for food addition. It's typically used as an acid in art as well. I've used it to etch my Intaglio plates :shock:


Ash seemed a little high as well but comparing to NLS TheraA+ and Northfin Betta Bites, NLS as 8% and NF has 9%. Ideally you don't want much Ash in there. Some is going to come in due to Fish Meal and Whole Fish Meal; it's the bones of the fish being used as the food source.


Fat's are a little high for carnivore fish in general. NLS and NF have 7%. Fine for most community fish though since they're omnivores. 


The other things is that BB seems to have a lot less in the vitamins department. Which, you would definitely then need Vita-Chem as an addition. NF unfortunately doesn't list their analysis but NLS does.


BugBites:
Vitamin A......2,500 IU/kg min
Vitamin D3.....2,400 IU/kg min
Vitamin E.......75 IU/kg min


NLS:
Vitamin A......8,000 IU/kg min
Vitamin D......2,500 IU/kg min
Vitamin E.......200 IU/kg min


Bug Bites is good for omnivore fish it looks like as they have potato and peas and whatnot. NLS is geared mostly towards carnivores (anabantoids and most African Cichlids) with more meat in their products. NLS obviously still has some fruit and veggies but they're lessened.


So, Bug Bites aren't terrible but I don't think it's a good exclusive food for Betta's as they are carnivores and their food doesn't actually seem to be geared for carnivore nutrition. But definitely looks good for omnivores though. Just that copper sulfate concerns me lol, that should be no where near foods of any kind!


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmm, I just took a look at their ingredients....why the heck is there Copper Sulfate in them??
> From my short research, there seems to be no benefit or very little for food addition. It's typically used as an acid in art as well. I've used it to etch my Intaglio plates :shock:
> 
> 
> ...


Figures. I should have looked at the ingredients more closely. Already ordered but don't need to use it I guess...lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think it's a terrible food to feed but just not as a staple food is all. So go ahead and use it for sure, no sense in wasting it since it's not like, the worst of the worst like Wardley or Tetra lol.


----------



## beretta96 (Aug 27, 2017)

I use Vitachem with my Oscar and Betta. I soak all freeze dried foods in Vitachem for ~20 minutes before feeding. I soak the Betta's pellets in it for ~20 minutes. He wouldn't accept pellets until I started soaking them. I suspect his acceptance has more to do with texture/hardness rather than an taste differences associated with the Vitachem.

I was turned onto Vitachem about a year ago by a very experienced fish keeper who said he noticed a difference in his fish's colors after he stopped dosing the food in Vitachem before serving.

That said, my kribensis, red tail shark and tiger barbs have nice, bright coloring without ever having tasted Vitachem. I bought the 16oz bottle ~1.5 years ago. I think there is still over half of it left. Since it's a really low cost / use for me, I'll likely get another bottle once mine runs dry....probably in another couple years.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

SpazPlayzz said:


> Figures. I should have looked at the ingredients more closely. Already ordered but don't need to use it I guess...lol


As DZIM noted: Variety in diet is good and the addition of Bug Bites is fine....but, as lilnaugrim said, not as the *only* food source.


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As DZIM noted: Variety in diet is good and the addition of Bug Bites is fine....but, as lilnaugrim said, not as the *only* food source.


Yes I agree. I'm just not so keen on the ingredients listed on those bug bites after they were brought to my attention.


----------

